# priced a 435i and 328d and the difference was..



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time considering any BMW diesel as a replacement for my X5d.
> 
> I'm not even considering the 328d anymore, especially with the new C Class and A4 around the corner. Both will be coming to the US with diesels.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything and wish we would get the 535d wagon with XDrive. price might still be a hurdle though cuz the sedan is already no cheaper than an X5. 
If most of what is offered are 4 cylinders with automatic only trans and non descript road feel I'm losing interest cuz that's not the combo that drove me to stretch my budget into my first BMW 17 years ago. I'm not opposed to change, but the value prop and differentiators are eroding.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

AutoUnion said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time considering any BMW diesel as a replacement for my X5d.
> 
> I'm not even considering the 328d anymore, especially with the new C Class and A4 around the corner. Both will be coming to the US with diesels.


There are a few trend I don't like about the new C class. First it is bigger at cost of handling. Second loses RWD option and only has AWD. Then again, C class is really not much of a sport sedan. That new touch combined with old control system is just plan stupid. I wish they have a full touch screen like Tesla. It looks much better.

I am fairly disappointed in what BMW and Mercedes has to offer these days. All of them are loosing their sportier side.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> BMW is struggling to move the 328d and 535d. 328d's sales problems make sense because the 320 and 328i lease so well and the d just doesn't. I honestly don't understand why the 535d doesn't sell in better numbers though. Audi has no problem moving the A6 and A7 TDI around here. They're gone within days. My local dealer can't keep them on their lots. My BMW dealer? He has a half dozen 535xd laying around.


Strange indeed as the A6 diesels appears to be priced well over the 5 series. A7 is even higher. Of the few 535d's I've seen on the lots I can say they were fairly spartan. Not sure where the 535d X falls in price wise. I rarely see them in my neck of the woods.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> I've noted a few 428 and 435i on the road. Looks more like a 3 series coupe than anything else to me? Am I missing something? :dunno:


Most of the 4 series cars I've seen are coupes, but there now is the 4 series Gran Coupe - a four door version similar in format to the 6 series Gran Coupe. I always thought "coupe" denoted a two door vehicle - go figure!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

autounion said:


> honestly, i'm having a hard time considering any bmw diesel as a replacement for my x5d.
> 
> I'm not even considering the 328d anymore, especially with the new c class and a4 around the corner. Both will be coming to the us with diesels.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I could be reassured about the reliability carbon/injector/dpf issues then the 335d is an amazing car. I love love love driving. Not overkill at all.

No way I would ever buy an overpriced rebadged 320d.


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

Test drive the X5d and 535d before you say the engine is worse. The paper numbers show a small drop in hp and torque, but the torque is now available over a much larger rev range than in the previous 335d and X5d and mated to the awesome 8 speed box, I find makes my 535d faster, more flexible (in gear torque) than the 335d and the transmission programming seems to be much better and the car is more inclined to stay in a gear where the torque is whereas my 335d tranny seemed to think it was attached to a gas engine and went for high revs where the torque dropped of too easily (so I invariably drove it in manu-matic mode. The fuel efficiency is notably improved too and I have no idea where the testers got their numbers as I get 42 - 44mpg highway doing 70, while the 335d would get 34-35mpg at those speeds. That being said, I do wish the true Euro spec 535d had been brought in... that things a monster!


AutoUnion said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time considering any BMW diesel as a replacement for my X5d.
> 
> I'm not even considering the 328d anymore, especially with the new C Class and A4 around the corner. Both will be coming to the US with diesels.
> 
> ...


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a sales number for the X3d and X5d? Are we sure they sell in high number? Looking at the forum post, it does not seem that there is that much up take in diesel for X3 and X5.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

henrycyao said:


> Is there a sales number for the X3d and X5d? Are we sure they sell in high number? Looking at the forum post, it does not seem that there is that much up take in diesel for X3 and X5.


July and YTD diesel sales are available at http://www.hybridcars.com/july-2014-dashboard/ along with CNG, HEV, PHEV and EV sales.

The 328d and 535d actually sold better than either the X3d or X5d in July.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

wxmanCCM said:


> July and YTD diesel sales are available at http://www.hybridcars.com/july-2014-dashboard/ along with CNG, HEV, PHEV and EV sales.
> 
> The 328d and 535d actually sold better than either the X3d or X5d in July.


I figured he meant as a % of unit sales, not overall. Overall I would expect any of the 3 series variants to all outsell whatever other series variant you want to compare to since the 3 series volume is about double what the next best selling series is


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

wxmanCCM said:


> July and YTD diesel sales are available at http://www.hybridcars.com/july-2014-dashboard/ along with CNG, HEV, PHEV and EV sales.
> 
> The 328d and 535d actually sold better than either the X3d or X5d in July.


The number does not look too impressive. I hope diesel sells more. Incidentally, I saw a post on benzworld where one person claimed Costco at their area installed diesel. If they actually did, that means Diesel has hit big time. My coworker claimed he talked to a local Costco manager. The person stated that they go through 3 tankers per day! I have a feeling that is probably peak time best case. Now that is some big volume :bigpimp: So if they are installing diesel, diesel may have made it to prime time :thumbup: Or in the future, it will be Prime time. In any case, I see more and more station installing diesel pumps in my area. All is good.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

henrycyao said:


> The number does not look too impressive. I hope diesel sells more. Incidentally, I saw a post on benzworld where one person claimed Costco at their area installed diesel. If they actually did, that means Diesel has hit big time. My coworker claimed he talked to a local Costco manager. The person stated that they go through 3 tankers per day! I have a feeling that is probably peak time best case. Now that is some big volume :bigpimp: So if they are installing diesel, diesel may have made it to prime time :thumbup: Or in the future, it will be Prime time. In any case, I see more and more station installing diesel pumps in my area. All is good.


Diesel at Coscto ? It's about time!

I have a Sam's Club card to get diesel at Sam's - maybe Costco is catching on ???

Well I am like FredsdoinSF - afraid what will happen in the future with diesels.

I hope in a few years, BMW will come out with a diesel 6 cylinder vehicle that will keep wowing me??? :dunno:

Before I got the last of the diesel E70 in late 2013 - I test drove a gasoline F15 (there were no diesels at that time) on the same day because I wanted to compare and determine if I should wait.

What I did like about the F15 were more for comfort and technology while the steering, handling, and drive where the E70 came out on top.

Coming from the first generation X5 and most recently the 335d, I just could not give up the drive so I ended up with the E70.

No regrets at all!


----------



## bluediesel (Jul 9, 2014)

The Costco in Temecula has Diesel. I found it once on my way back from San Diego. 
http://www.riversidegasprices.com/Costco_Gas_Stations/Temecula/5375/index.aspx


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

wxmanCCM said:


> July and YTD diesel sales are available at http://www.hybridcars.com/july-2014-dashboard/ along with CNG, HEV, PHEV and EV sales.
> 
> The 328d and 535d actually sold better than either *the X3d or X5d in July.*


The facelifted X3 just started to hit showrooms. As usual, BMW is usually lagging on the diesel variant. I've only ever seen one in my area. Autotrader only shows a dozen or so in a 100 mile radius from me. Same with the F15 X5. It has only recently started to pick up in volume. The 35i models are dime a dozen around my area. I've only ever seen a few diesels.

This is interesting because my local dealer has about 6 328xd and 7 535xd, but has ZERO X3d and 1 X5d. It's just harder to get them. I don't understand BMW's logic with this at all though... They should be making more of the diesel SUVs. They actually SELL. BMW is flooding the lots with too many 328d, etc.

EDIT: 
another local dealer's inventory

21 328xd
21 535xd
4 740dL

but only 6 X3d, 2 X5d


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat_X5 said:


> Diesel at Coscto ? It's about time!
> 
> I have a Sam's Club card to get diesel at Sam's - maybe Costco is catching on ???


Wait! You guys get diesel at Sam's Club!? That is awesome.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

While I was driving, I heard on the radio an ad for BMW 328d lease for $129 a month. I have no doubt the down payment is where they play the trick. However, this will get people's attention on the diesel. All is good if you ask me. Perhaps, that is how they sell the 3 series diesel now.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

henrycyao said:


> While I was driving, I heard on the radio an ad for BMW 328d lease for $129 a month. I have no doubt the down payment is where they play the trick. However, this will get people's attention on the diesel. All is good if you ask me. Perhaps, that is how they sell the 3 series diesel now.


$129/month? Probably $5-7k down :rofl:

If it's $0-$2k down, where do I sign up?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> ~$4000.
> 
> I went off the dealer invoice pricing. The difference was primarily found in higher option prices and a few non-standard items with regards to the 328d.
> 
> Both the M-sport and the Premium pkg are priced higher for the 328d and Xenon as well as HK sound are not standard on diesel either.


It is funny you said this. I just traded my M3 and I test drove a 328d and a 435i. Liked them both (obviously preferred the 4) and I noticed that the difference in MSRP was just shy of 4k. I felt like the 328d was way too expensive for what you get and that is why a 435i is now parked where a 328d could have been parked.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The beauty of the 335d (to me) is that it gives V8 like performance with 4 cyl. mpg. I guess the 328d gives 4 cyl performance with 3 cyl. mpg. Too much of a trade off for me. In Europe diesel is where the market is at. In the USA it needs to be done better and cheaper, have the cake and eat it too, for diesel to make inroads. I don't think BMW gets that. N4S


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

need4speed said:


> The beauty of the 335d (to me) is that it gives V8 like performance with 4 cyl. mpg. I guess the 328d gives 4 cyl performance with 3 cyl. mpg. Too much of a trade off for me. In Europe diesel is where the market is at. In the USA it needs to be done better and cheaper, have the cake and eat it too, for diesel to make inroads. I don't think BMW gets that. N4S


The problem is that BMW overcharges for the 3-series diesel in the US. They price it as if the relative gasoline/diesel price ratio was the same that it is in Europe. But in many regions of the US the ratio is such that it is very difficult to make the initial car price difference back.

Then they throw in other issues such as limited choices for diesel (e.g. no manual transmission) and people don't bite.

I expect them to make it a bit slower, slap a "320d" label on it and use that as an excuse to correct the price. Maybe remove the HK stereo from the options or some jerk move. I think somebody in BMW's mothership might have mis-estimated the diesel price development in the U.S. and now they are stuck with it for a while.


----------

